# broad heads?!



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

im looking for broad heads for next years hunt... it will be my first year of archery so i want one that will create a nasty blood trail so if needed its easy for me to folow

i live/hunt in idaho so i cant shoot expandables and i would like it to be a 100 grain

what do you all shoot


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

G5 montec, you can't go wrong. Make sure you don't have over a 80% let off, I believe that's still illegal too.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

im not totally sure how you know what your let of is set at but i dont think i do...

and if and when i reshapren the g5's can i use any broad head sharpener or do i have to buy montecs sharpener thats made for the g5's? ive been looking at them


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

flyfisher117 said:


> im not totally sure how you know what your let of is set at but i dont think i do...
> 
> and if and when i reshapren the g5's can i use any broad head sharpener or do i have to buy montecs sharpener thats made for the g5's? ive been looking at them


 :|

For the sharpening I found best just to run them on a flat stone.

You can look on your cams. I believe Idaho's let off standard is 65% which makes no sense to me. I could be wrong.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

fixed blade said:


> flyfisher117 said:
> 
> 
> > im not totally sure how you know what your let of is set at but i dont think i do...
> ...


hmmm have to learn how to do that..or buy a special sharpener


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's pretty simple. You just set two of the 3 blades flat on the stone and push up. Then rotate the blades and repeat. It's so easy even a cave man could do it.  Or you could just save you practice broad head for turkeys and buy a couple of new ones before the hunt. Dull broadheads are excellent for turkeys in case you didn't know.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

fixed blade said:


> It's pretty simple. You just set two of the 3 blades flat on the stone and push up. Then rotate the blades and repeat. It's so easy even a cave man could do it.  Or you could just save you practice broad head for turkeys and buy a couple of new ones before the hunt. Dull broadheads are excellent for turkeys in case you didn't know.


yea ill just a sharpener like this
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

the only stones i have are pretty course


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I use the rocky mountain titanium's and they are awesome. I have tried others but they flat out crush trough stuff. I hit my deer this year right in front of the shoulder and went completely through the backbone and it stopped under the opposite shoulder and dropped him in his tracks from 40 yards. After that I put new blades in it and it was still shooting out to 100 yards. Check them out they used to be some of the more expensive heads and now are on the cheaper side at $33 for 3


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

G5 strikers.or muzzys.Both are great broad heads.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

sonic 125 grain is what i shoot. i shot my elk this year through both of his front shoulders. my broadhead was just under the skin on the exit side. they fly like a field tip and have awsome penatration. dont let the size of them fool ya.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

LETTER-RIP said:


> sonic 125 grain is what i shoot. i shot my elk this year through both of his front shoulders. my broadhead was just under the skin on the exit side. they fly like a field tip and have awsome penatration. dont let the size of them fool ya.


hmmm got a link to where i could find these?


----------



## fletchinjig (Jun 12, 2009)

I like the Magnus Stinger head. They are tougher than anything that I have shot, and sharper than a surgeon's scalpel. I have heard good things about the stinger buzz cuts also. Check em out. http://www.magnusbroadheads.com


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

which sonic do you use? There are different 125 grain heads, it looks like...


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

flyfisher117 said:


> LETTER-RIP said:
> 
> 
> > sonic 125 grain is what i shoot. i shot my elk this year through both of his front shoulders. my broadhead was just under the skin on the exit side. they fly like a field tip and have awsome penatration. dont let the size of them fool ya.
> ...


here you go. sorry for the delay.
http://www.americanbroadhead.com/


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> which sonic do you use? There are different 125 grain heads, it looks like...


i shoot the plain sonics. iam sure the pros and buckmasters would work just fine also.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

just make sure the head you pick hits where you are aiming. thats most important. i like broadheads with some kind of mechanical blade lock like a muzzy or just a solid piece like a g5 montec. If it loses blades by coming lose it sucks! Like rockets!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

100 gr. Thunder head's............Before that, I shot wasp for 15 year's.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Wac Em 3 blade 100 grain triton's for myself. Have had great luck on both deer and elk. Point of impact is dead on with my target tips if my bow is tuned.


----------



## franklin13 (Oct 12, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> G5 strikers.or muzzys.Both are great broad heads.


+1


----------

